# Carp on the Pedernales?



## CoveredUp (Dec 9, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on chasing carp on the pedernales? Do you need a kayak, or can you access on foot? Any help is appreciated. Thanks guys.

SK


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

When I lived in Austin I used to take my daughter to Georgetown and fished at San Gabriel Park for them. Used to catch 9 to 10 pounders from the bank using corn.


----------

